# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Мои стихи о смерти

## Инна

Шепот смерти
Шепот смерти приближается ко мне
И бросает в соблазнительную дрожь.
Чаще снится черный всадник на коне.
Я кричу ему: «Давай, чего ты ждешь?!
Отвори дверь этой жизненной тюрьмы,
Что мешает умереть моей душе.
Забери меня, суровый воин тьмы.
Отвези к своей всесильной госпоже».
Смерть решает, как со мною поступить.
Знаю, будет впереди плохой исход:
Как всегда, она оставит меня жить,
Снова через силу двигаться вперед.
Даже не спрошу: «Зачем ты так со мной?!»
Полный боли крик уходит в пустоту.
Все еще маняще дразнит шепот твой,
Не спеша убить нелепую мечту…

----------


## Инна

Любовь и смерть
Я думаю о тебе.
И это меня спасает.
На черном лице небес
Усмешка судьбы играет.
Никак не прервется ход
Бессмысленной круговерти.
Нет сил, чтобы шагнуть вперед,
В холодные лапы смерти.
Останешься ли со мной,
Мой нежный родной цветочек?
Покоится образ твой
На бархатном ложе ночи.
Ты сводишь меня с ума.
Мечтаю о невозможном:
Прижаться к твоим губам,
Почувствовать запах кожи.
Внутри меня, не спеша,
Безумие ставит сети.
Вот так и живет душа
На грани любви и смерти.

----------


## Инна

Чудовища
Мне приснился недавно сон,
Что живу я среди чудовищ.
Был жесток и ужасен он,
Как кровавый исход побоищ.
Вот стою перед ними я,
Будто связанная веревкой.
Унижают, плюют в меня,
Насмехаются зло, с издевкой.
Сострадание чуждо им.
Только ждут моих слез и срыва.
И холодный неспешный ритм
Бьет мечта прыгнуть вниз, с обрыва.
Я чуть было не умерла,
Не ушла, как они хотели.
А проснувшись, я поняла:
Это было на самом деле.

----------


## Инна

Скала
Она стояла на скале.
И принесла шальную мысль
Ей птица на одном крыле:
Сказать ему, что прыгнет вниз.
Его схватил за сердце страх.
Так сильно он ее любил,
Валялся у нее в ногах,
Не делать этого молил.
Она сказала: "Любишь, да?
Тогда последуешь за мной.
Мы будем вместе навсегда!"
Игра казалась ей смешной…
От гнева он не мог дышать.
Потом заплакал и сказал:
"Тебе не в силах отказать",
И крепко ее руки сжал.
Она увидела в тот час
Решимость у него в глазах,
Пыталась вырваться, крича,
Искала помощи в слезах.
Но нет! В отчаянной борьбе
Упали со скалы они.
Поставлен крест на их судьбе.
Их будут рядом хоронить.
Но души не найдут покой.
И унесет их ветром вдаль.
Я вижу здесь вину ее.
Его же мне немножко жаль.

----------


## Инна

Обращение к небу
Забери меня, небо! Смотри, я готова
Просто сгинуть, уйти, раствориться, исчезнуть
Без единой слезы, без прощального слова.
Умоляю, прими меня, светлая бездна!
Мне же страшно, пойми! Мне мучительно больно.
Я не верю в любовь, но тебе доверяю
И тянусь в бесконечность душой обнаженной,
Где ни жизни, ни смерти, ни ада, ни рая.
Забери у меня все ненужные чувства.
Умоляю, не думай, что это жестоко.
И не надо меня обвинять в безрассудстве.
Просто я не могу больше быть одинокой.
Не молчи! Я же знаю, что ты меня слышишь
И презрительным смехом надежды ломаешь.
А когда я умру, то спущусь еще ниже.
Что же... Смейся, о, небо! Ведь ты это знаешь!

----------


## Инна

Смерть
Смерть. Я ее не боюсь
И часто мечтаю о ней.
Пусть приходит скорей. Пусть
Забирает в Царство Теней.
Не могу больше здесь жить.
Не могу. Больно. Устала.
От тоски хочется выть
Голодным злобным шакалом
На солнце и на луну,
В небо, холодное, злое.
Дорогу вечному сну!
Пусть он покончит со мною.
Умру. Они будут жить.
Счастье, что их не увижу.
Мне хочется просто быть
Со смертью как можно ближе.

----------


## Инна

Отвратительна
Я отвратительна, мерзка внутри.
Мои глаза печальны и тоскливы.
Ты на меня, прохожий, не смотри,
Ведь я для смеха легкая нажива.
Брезгливость в отношении ко мне
Уже, на удивление, привычна.
Я так нуждаюсь в каменной стене,
Чтобы не видно было и не слышно.
А сколько мне еще осталось дней,
Обидных и позорных, самых худших.
Я становлюсь морально все бедней.
Я отвратительна… Да многие не лучше.

----------


## Инна

Призраки
Страшные призраки бродят по небу,
Черному, словно у Дьявола руки.
В этом аду, где никто еще не был,
Слышатся стоны, скребущие звуки.
Где-то внутри меня мертвенный холод.
Он заставляет спускаться все глубже.
Кажется, призраки чувствуют голод.
Небо внизу превращается в лужу.
Я ледяными босыми ногами
Тихо ступаю по скользким ступеням.
Панику словно заносит песками.
Только быстрее течет кровь по венам.
Знаю, что будет. Наверно, так лучше.
Быстро погибла надежда на чудо.
Просто они мою высосут душу
И новую жертву звать к себе будут.

----------


## Инна

Безумие
Мне кажется, что я схожу с ума
От одиночества, которое люблю,
От тишины, которая нема.
Она не скажет, что над пропастью стою.
Возможно, я уже упала вниз,
И тело, все в крови, на твердом дне лежит.
А жизнь – предсмертный сон, жестокий приз,
Но мне и здесь не удалось нормально жить.
Я ненавижу и боюсь людей,
Из-за которых так невыносимо здесь.
Я чувствую себя чужой везде,
Наверно, потому что это так и есть.
Однажды вдруг найду ту пропасть я.
Когда внизу, средь острых ледяных камней
Увижу бездыханную себя,
Наступит вмиг вторая из моих смертей.

----------


## Инна

В аду
Я не буду рыдать у судьбы на груди
И напрасно молить о пощаде ее.
Я смогла через многое в жизни пройти,
Но боюсь, что не выдержит сердце мое.
И тогда призрак смерти опустит глаза,
Не решившись поймать мой мучительный взгляд.
Что мне место в аду, он не сможет сказать,
Так как вся моя жизнь – это подлинный ад.
Кто за это ответит и чья здесь вина?
Кто хотел мне помочь, говорили – моя.
Но я помню – когда появилась стена,
К ней не все кирпичи изготовила я.
Что с того? В этом нет уже смысла сейчас.
Все равно мне так больно, что трудно дышать.
Редко льются упрямые слезы из глаз,
И приходится молча в себе все держать.
Я из тех, у кого ни друзей, ни врагов.
Я из тех, кто мешает другим людям жить.
Я не буду своей ни в одном из миров,
Ведь такую, как я, невозможно любить.

----------


## Инна

Ода самоубийце
Постой, постой! Не умирай.
Давай сперва поговорим.
Ты расскажи, где ад, где рай,
Где будем жить, а где сгорим.
Сама не знаешь ничего.
Ты так устала от проблем.
Так тяжело любить его.
Зачем страдать тебе, зачем?
Ты выбираешь только смерть,
Что сладко манит и зовет.
Тогда прервется круговерть.
Чего ты ждешь? Вперед, вперед!
Нет, подожди! Раз суждено,
Не стану драться я судьбой.
Пусть будет так. Скажу одно:
Прошу, возьми меня с собой.

----------


## Инна

Когда я умру…
Когда я уйду в мир иной,
Вспоминать будут чаще, чем прежде.
Кто-то скажет: «Инна, постой!»
И на небо посмотрит в надежде.
Я буду ходить по земле,
Как стекло, вся прозрачная, злая.
Загляну в глаза и тебе.
Ты грустишь, обо мне вспоминая?
Если ж нет, узнаешь, как я
Научилась карать не прощенных.
Адский холод скует тебя.
Гаснет пламя на свечках зажженных.
Я не Дьявол, я лишь учусь.
Я хочу отомстить многим людям.
Сыщем тех, на кого я злюсь.
Ждите, верьте: мы вас не забудем.

----------


## Maestus

Классные стихи! Мне очень понравились.

----------


## Only_humaN

*Инна*

Умница! Оч понравились! ВАпще, нет слов!

----------


## Инна

СПАСИБО!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Datura_

Ochen krasivie stihi,napolnennie melanholiey i kakoyto glubokoy chuvstvennoy grustyu... navernoe tebe bilo ochen ploho kogda ti tvorila. Molodez, spasibo.

p.s. sorry,russkoy klaviaturi u mena net, poetomu izveni za takoy *dikiy komentariy*

----------


## Инна

Datura Мне так приятно, спасибо   :Big Grin:   Действительно, тогда хреново было (да и сейчас). Один плюс: эти стихи появились.

----------


## vaska

Почему ты грустишь, Тебе плохо?
- Это просто всего лишь тоска,
Тебе больно наверно не много?
- Это хуже чем боль – пустота.
Почему ж ты тогда не заплачешь?
- У меня уже нет больше слёз.
Почему не поступишь иначе?
- Я не верю, что это в серьёз.
Почему никому не позвонишь?
- Я устала от мудрых советов.
Ну а если в слезах ты утонешь?
- значит, карта мне выпала эта.
Ты игрок в этой жизни иль пешка? 
- Я не знаю мне трудно судить.
На орла ты поставишь иль решку?
- Всё равно не на то чему быть.
А в душе твоей лёд или пламя?
- В ней кромешная мгла, пустота.
Ты жила утешая иль раня?
- Я жила только так, как могла.
Как могла или так, как хотела?
- Знаю точно, что не для кого,
У тебя ведь красивое тело,
- Но в душе моей нет ничего.
Ты ночами не спишь, ты не можешь,
- Да бессонница, бремя и жуть.
Изнутри ты как червь себя гложешь,
- Нет, стараюсь скорее уснуть.

----------


## vaska

Мир настолько заполнен страданиями и несправедливостью, что каждый, кто хочет, чтобы ему помогли покончить жизнь самоубийством, независимо от того, болен он или нет, должен получить такую помощь.

----------


## Xenon

Ветер шумит в ушах моих,
Снег попадает в глаза.
Я пошел бы дальше но некуда идти,
Предо мной стена.

Стена не из тех что стоят в тупиках,
А предел всему.
Я знаю чего я хочу,
Я стою на краю.

Мне не хочется думать не о чем,
Я не могу.
Я бы хотел уже уйти в никуда,
Но пока я живу меня зовет он.

Он кричит остоновись,
Обернись назад. Но я не хочу
Я шагаю вперед,
Щитая последние цифры от пяти до нуля:

5 - Замедляется движение тела,
Пропадает страх.
4 - Теряю надежду падая смело,
На всех парах.
3 - Мерзнет лицо от ветра но мне пофиг,
Скоро уже.
2 - Начинаю понимать что я наделал,
но дальше1 - Близко совсем но что хотел я всё сделал,
И вот последний миг...
0 - Испачкал асфальт и затих...


я тоже сочинил как то в депрессии когда был

----------


## Девон

ребят, стихи просто...слов нет...мне очень понравились! молодцы!

----------


## masei78

слов нет...спасибо!

----------

